# Gender, brain hemisphere and type question



## aranae

am curious to see if there is a difference in male and female mbti types in which brain hemispheres are dominant/preferred. I got this info from Whole Brain Thinking

Here is the scenario: a person wants to buy a computer. Please choose scenarios in order of how much you identify with them, and reply along with your gender and your mbti type-
*example: ADBC- female- INTJ*. 
I will post results along with analysis, of course  (The one you choose first is your primary quadrant, the next 2 are your intermediary quadrants and the last isyour challenge quadrant.)

*A* quadrant (analytical): “I want this computer because for $2,000 I can get a 3 Ghz processor, 10/100 ethernet, 4 GB of ram, 80 GB hard drive, 2 GB of DDR2 memory, rewritable DVD drive and a Vista operating system.”

*B* quadrant (organized): “I want this computer because it was voted best value by Consumer Reports; it has a 3 year limited warranty; and it has lifetime technical support.”

*C* quadrant (emotional): “I want this computer because I like the color. I also want to buy this because the salesman who recommended it to me was so nice and said I could always call him if I had a problem.”

*D* quadrant (conceptual): “I want this computer because I love this new design and the fact that the speakers simulate holophonic sound which means I can meditate listening to my meditation CD’s without having to put on headphones. And I like the fact that I can access the data on my hard drive from my satellite cell phone even while I am hang gliding in the Grand Canyon.”

Here is a graph showing the hemispheres and traits for further information: graph can also be found at Whole Brain Thinking


----------



## On the road to Damascus

DABC - Female- ENFP


----------



## screamofconscious

DABC Female INTP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harley

ABDC, female ISTP


----------



## Viktoria2

*CDAB - Female - Enfp *


----------



## Stoic

ABDC - Male - ISTJ


----------



## Lisethg89

DCBA- female- ISFJ
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fairydust

DCAB - female - infp


----------



## parallel

ADBC - male - INTP


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

abdc male intj

I can tell you from what I've studied that generally speaking women have more access to both hemispheres of their brain. But men when able to use both hemispheres of their brains effectively they are able to accomplish a lot. I've read theories where they say some of our greatest minds like albert einstein were able to effectively use both sides of their brains. They also say that the average person in today's world have nearly atrophied the right half of their hemisphere.


----------



## Pa3s

ABDC - male - ISTJ


----------



## Linesky

ADBC (Analytical Conceptual Organized Emotional) - Female - INTJ


----------



## Alice in Wonderland

female INFP BACD


----------



## saslou

BCDA - Female - ESFx


----------



## Flipit

ABDC - male - ISTJ

I think that's pretty typical for male ISTJs :wink:


----------



## Tucken

ACBD - Male - ISFJ


----------



## skycloud86

ADCB - male - INTP.


----------



## AELee

ADBC - Female - ISTJ


----------



## spifffo

ADCB- ENFP female


----------



## Narrator

ACBD(I don't like the sound of something being able to access my inner ear or handgliding...) Female ISFJ


----------



## fievre

ABDC- female- ISTJ


----------



## niss

ABDC ISTJ Male.

NOTE: D and C are so far removed from this ISTJs thinking that I was loathe to even record them.


----------



## Hijinks

DBAC - female INxx

I feel like the 'C' parts of my brain are repressed by habit, and I feverishly prod B into action by using D. A and C are kind of the ass-end of my cognitive processes, if you will.


----------



## Vector

AB........................DC, ISTJ male here.

The length of the ellipsis shows the distances among what I tend to do. Both D and C are far removed from what I usually do so they usually don't register in my mind. Even if I'm given a choice of computers (or other items) that are identical in specs but different in color, I'm more likely to flip a coin rather than go, "I like that color better than this one."


----------



## Linnifae

BCDA 

Female/ENFP


----------



## Hijinks

It's creepy how many of you ISTJ's are ABDC. You really are Terminators..


----------



## Promethea

ABDC - xNTP Female


----------



## yesiknowbut

ADCB, female ENTP. Actually went for C third because of the colour, not really interested in the salesman.


----------



## Ungweliante

aranae said:


> *A* quadrant (analytical): “I want this computer because for $2,000 I can get a 3 Ghz processor, 10/100 ethernet, 4 GB of ram, 80 GB hard drive, 2 GB of DDR2 memory, rewritable DVD drive and a Vista operating system.”
> 
> *B* quadrant (organized): “I want this computer because it was voted best value by Consumer Reports; it has a 3 year limited warranty; and it has lifetime technical support.”
> 
> *C* quadrant (emotional): “I want this computer because I like the color. I also want to buy this because the salesman who recommended it to me was so nice and said I could always call him if I had a problem.”
> 
> *D* quadrant (conceptual): “I want this computer because I love this new design and the fact that the speakers simulate holophonic sound which means I can meditate listening to my meditation CD’s without having to put on headphones. And I like the fact that I can access the data on my hard drive from my satellite cell phone even while I am hang gliding in the Grand Canyon.”


Possibly DACB. Female - XNFP.

The problem with the above is that A doesn't analyse the need for the computer at all. It just lists components, which have been separated from their function. If you want to be critical, you have to take the reason to buy the parts into account. This means conceptualising = D. Also, a good analysis requires a sequential structure = B. Generally, we buy computers because we feel that we need them = C. Also what really matters is the level of the need, or the emotional aversion, e.g. selling a goth a green and yellow spotted computer. The levels are hugely circumstantial.

I think it's impossible to separate the whole issue into such parts.


----------



## monique

ADBC - INTP female.


----------



## Achi

ABDC - ISTJ male


----------

